# Pioneer VSX 924 S Subwoofer bei musik geht nicht wirklich.



## Anoy1988 (19. April 2015)

Hallo, ich habe bei meinen eltern nun ein neues system gemacht.
Mit diesem verstärker und einem JBL ES250P

Selber bin ich kein laie mehr, aber bei diesem verstärker bin ich am ende, oder ich übersehe es das es nicht geht.
Über USB am Blu-ray player wird musik abgespielt aber es geht der subwoofer nicht. weder bei auto Surround oder selber eingestellten surround.
Jedoch bei Ext. Stereo wenn aus allen boxen auch aus den hinteren der ton kommt geht der subwoofer mit an.
Filme usw geht alles einwandfrei so wie es sein muss.

Hat wer vll einen tip oder kennt sich mit pioneer ziemlich gut aus??
Finde seit 2 wochen keinen lösungsweg


----------



## wobbes (19. April 2015)

manuel Seite 91 .... da steht ...
zitat:


 !  SW–WennSiehierYESauswählen,werdenLFE-SignaleundBassfrequenzenderKanäle,dieaufSMALLeingestellt sind, über den Subwoofer ausgegeben. Wählen Sie die PLUS-Einstellung aus, wenn Sie möchten,dass der Subwoofer Bassklang kontinuierlich ausgibt, oder wenn Sie einen tieferen Bass erzielen möchten(die normalerweise über die Front- und den Center-Lautsprecher wiedergegebenen Bassfrequenzen werdenebenfalls zum Subwoofer geleitet). Wenn Sie keinen Subwoofer angeschlossen haben, wählen Sie NO aus(die Bassfrequenzen werden von anderen Lautsprechern ausgegeben).


----------



## HGHarti (19. April 2015)

ICh habe den 923 und habe für Musik dann EXT Stereo gewählt.

Wenn ich zb Stereo wähle sollte der Bass über meine Teufel Frontlautsprecher kommen was aber auch kein gewünschtes Ergebnis bringt.
Da hilft zb nur die Höhen und Tiefen am Verstärker selber zu justieren.
Da gibt es eine Option die heißt Bypass Töne(nur im Stereo Modus)


----------

